# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Удаленный рабочий стол через внешний ip

## goacher

Как сделать внешний айпи для подключения через удаленный рабочий стол через интернет?

Есть статический ip (например 25.152.120.100). Предоставляемый провайдером. И один из комьютеров в сети, например 192.168.1.5 к которому нам необходимо подключаться через интернет. Как сделать внешним наш статический ip, чтобы через него можно было подключаться к компу 192.168.1.5 через интернет. Спасибо

----------


## Cheechako

> Как сделать внешним наш статический ip...


Общая информация по теме: http://g.smotrov.com/btports/nat.htm, и прочее подобное; можно посмотреть также http://www.dyndns.com/.

----------


## L@N-x@kep

> Как сделать внешний айпи для подключения через удаленный рабочий стол через интернет?


Вам вообще знакомы такие понятия как "проброс портов", NAT, firewall? Если нет, то, я думаю, для вас это будет достаточно сложно... Но попробовать можете!

Поставьте Kerio Firewall, на той машине к которой нужно дать подключение извне разрешите "Удалённый рабочий стол" (к слову, у Вашей учётной записи должны быть права администратора, ну или как минимум "Пользователь удалённого рабочего стола")... Ну а дальше - "проброс порта" и настройка Firewall-а! ;)

Вы же не хотите разрешить RDP-подключение для всего Interneta? ;)

----------


## master13

> Как сделать внешний айпи для подключения через удаленный рабочий стол через интернет?
> 
> Есть статический ip (например 25.152.120.100). Предоставляемый провайдером. И один из комьютеров в сети, например 192.168.1.5 к которому нам необходимо подключаться через интернет. Как сделать внешним наш статический ip, чтобы через него можно было подключаться к компу 192.168.1.5 через интернет. Спасибо


Смотря какая сеть. Если у тебя инетом заведует отдельная машина-интернет-шлюз, можно в ней настроить правило, чтобы мог подключаться к компу внутри локальной сети. Или поднять VPN до шлюза, и уже прямо со своего компа заходить на удалённый комп по адресу 192.168.1.5.
А если у тебя кабель от провайдера приходит в роутер, и роутер же раздаёт локальные ip-адреса, можно прописать на нём правило, чтобы все запросы TCP по порту 3389 шли на 192.168.1.5. Кстати, заодно можно сменить порт, который будет слушать роутер, это для безопасности, будешь подключаться на "192.168.1.5:порт"

----------


## ab1-2001

загрузили товарища по полной !!!! нет чтобы объяснить всё по каждому пункту !!!
дали бы ссылки на керио с краком - потому что без него этот товарищ не будет покупать за 400 зелени софт ради одного подключения к компу, потом расписали бы настройки керио ...

----------


## Cheechako

> ...дали бы ссылки на керио с краком...


Может, его сразу отправить на Колыму снег мести :)
Как поможет "проброска портов" при отсутствии доступа к обрудованию/ограничениях от провайдера :confused:

----------


## L@N-x@kep

> загрузили товарища по полной !!!! нет чтобы объяснить всё по каждому пункту !!!
> дали бы ссылки на керио с краком - потому что без него этот товарищ не будет покупать за 400 зелени софт ради одного подключения к компу, потом расписали бы настройки керио ...


А может ещё ключ от вкартиры где девки лежат? Прочитать товарищу полный курс системного администрирования? Или товарищу лень в поисковике порыться и найти керио с кряком...? Никогда не нужно загребать жар чужими руками... Как говорится "изучайте матчасть"! :mad:

----------


## master13

> загрузили товарища по полной !!!! нет чтобы объяснить всё по каждому пункту !!!


Товарищ goacher ничего не сказал о своей сети, какой софт или железо используется, поэтому какие конкретные рекомендации могут быть?

ps может ещё самим подъехать и бесплатно настроить?:)

----------


## Maks.spb

Действительно ничего не сказано про сеть, какое оборудование? Как раздаётся интернет?. Есть ли вообще внешний ip, или только внутренний ip провайдера?

----------

